# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  کسی نیس منودرباره انتخاب رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه ازاد راهنمایی کنه؟دیونه شدم

## zari.banoo

:Yahoo (17): بچه ها کسی هست؟؟؟

----------


## mina62

سلام.انتخاب رشته بدون ازمون که شروع شده.یک رشته رو فقط میتونی انتخاب کنی که همون قبولی.رسید ثبت نامتم بگیر اگر خواستی همون رشته رو بخونی برای ثبت نام نهایی رسیدو باید ببری دانشگاه

----------


## Prison Break

مشکلتون چیه

یه رشته انتخاب می کنید ، پرینت اونو میگیرید ، تا 20 روز اینده به دانشگاه میرید و ثبت نام می کنید

----------


## Mr.vakil

دفترچه های دانشگاه ازاد 31میاد دیگه؟ اون موقع انتخاب رشته کنیم؟ الان که سراسری دیگه

----------

